# Lesser's



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I'm looking at getting some new decoys, and I'm on a budget and dont have much room. I was looking at getting some lesser fullbodies. Would they work just as well as getting the normal size fullbodies?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Yes they do. They're actually kind of nice to store/transport too.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

You won't regret that decision one bit even if you did have all the money and space in the world. I'll also add they're a little nicer to set out, but you'll figure that out in time. If I could go back right now I'd have 3:2 (lessers to standards) at the minimum in the trailer.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I glad other people are with me on this one. Some of the people that I hunt with don't think that it would work at all because they are smaller. Well I guess I will just have to show them, when I get more geese then they do.


----------



## jmitzel (Feb 16, 2006)

I recently ordered some Aver Pro-Grade Series Lesser's and they had a shine to them. I sent them back in exchange for the standard Pro-Grade Series. So we'll see what they look like out of the box. I have looked at the standard size Hunter Series and it was a great looking decoy.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

why do you pay extra for the flocked dekes? You must be hunting smarter geese than me. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have heard that the lesser's are a bit shinny, but I cannot hnt that late in to the morning to be affected by. I have to be done at about 930-10 anyways. Has anyone else had that shinny problem too? I dont think that there is a perfect decoy. Every decoy has some flaws in it.


----------



## chris lillehoff (Jan 9, 2006)

i agree i have had some shine off the dekes a morning or twelve but thats hunting. I have never been unsatisfied hunting in an x field and getting flares from the best dekes i have. If its not happening its not happening.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Is spending more of the FFD's a goods thing to do or not? If I get the FFD's then I can only get 12 but if I don't I can get 24


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

If your on a budget go with the 24. I think you can kill geese even if they do shine a little. Although the FFD's are amazing


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

I Have a dozen or so of those lesser and i think they look better then normal size. I have never really noticed a shine an they are the pro grades!


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

I am switching my spread over to primarily lessers this next year. I have 2.5 doz now with the other 2.5 doz being the normal size. But I think I am only going to keep my high lookers and the rest are going to be lessers. I would just go with the prograde lessers, you can buy more of them plus you can just buy the 12 slot fb duck bags and fit them in there perfectly. The ffd's don't like to fit into those bags, but now adays the ffd lessers come with bags already. Just do some shopping around and find the best deal for both.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I can get ffd lesser for $150 and a bag. Is there a deal taht I should jump on? I already bought 1 dozen lesser, two harvesters packs. Should the next dozen I get be all feeders?


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

I would probably go with a dozen feeders


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Should I get the ffd because I can get them for $150 or just get the regular for 130


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

If the FFD's are $20 more get them.

Is that new or used? 6 pack correct? with bag? thats a deal!

Is that at a store? mind sharing?


----------



## lakerwaterfowler (Jan 28, 2006)

Well you are looking at $300 for ffds w/ bags or $260 for progrades w/out the bags and then purchasing a 12 slot fb duck bag for $40 = $300. I would go ahead and get the ffd's!


----------

